# Need die for 3jaw Chuck



## Steve beck (Jan 17, 2014)

I am picking up a used HF mini lathe in 7x 10 in. It is missing a die in the 3 jaw Chuck. Any ideas where to get a replacement?

thanks


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 17, 2014)

Do you perhaps mean one of the jaws? If so, it's highly unlikely that you could find even a set of three, much less one that would match the other two. They are ground as a set, and matched to the chuck. The least frustrating way will be simply to replace the chuck. Usually not that expensive for the smaller import lathes. I'm sure some of the guys can point you to a source.


----------



## David Kirtley (Jan 17, 2014)

LMS sells them.

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_search.php?critFast=chuck+jaws&B1=Product+Search


----------



## Jimsehr (Jan 18, 2014)

David Kirtley said:


> LMS sells them.
> 
> http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_search.php?critFast=chuck+jaws&B1=Product+Search





I would try Harbor Freight first.
Jim


----------



## David Kirtley (Jan 18, 2014)

Jimsehr said:


> I would try Harbor Freight first.
> Jim



Hi Jim,

Actually, HF is miserable to get parts from. You generally spend lots of time on the phone talking to someone on the other side of the world that has absolutely no clue as to the machines or the parts. Then once you get that sorted out, you will wait for them to be shipped from from the SEIG factory in China as HF doesn't keep parts in stock.

Get hold of the good folks at LMS, they know the products, will have the part in stock, get it to you quickly, and even take it back if it doesn't work out and you want to pick up the whole chuck instead. Add to that the fact that you will pay about the same as you would from HF, it makes it a really easy choice.

Even if they did charge more, their service is well worth the difference.

Disclaimer: Although I have no business involvement in LMS, they have taken a lot of my money and have been wonderful to deal with.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 18, 2014)

Grizzly is also a good sorce for parts for that lathe. Ther 7x12 is the same basic lathe.


----------

